# Tc 1030 Help



## gordie b (May 9, 2010)

Will a Check point TC 1030 charger safely charge a LifE reciever pack ?


----------



## aprice2a (Dec 23, 2006)

No, the only one I have seen do them is the Onyx 230 i believe.


----------



## Tehachapi Flash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunder Power 610, even available with 110,no power supply needed, very compact, and powerful. Will do LiPo, Life, and Nmh. Easy to use.


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

the thunder ac6 does life batts to


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

toytech said:


> the thunder ac6 does life batts to


Yes and thy cost 50.00 bucks love mine :thumbsup:


----------



## gordie b (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the help :thumbsup:


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Tehachapi Flash said:


> Thunder Power 610, even available with 110,no power supply needed, very compact, and powerful. Will do LiPo, Life, and Nmh. Easy to use.


Do TP610 charges LiFE packs? Its not listed as on of the battery types.


----------

